# Metal Detector for mill



## ebow (Dec 8, 2010)

Fellas,

My brother just bought a woodmizer LT15. 

He's hinted around for some milling equipment for Christmas, namely a moisture meter and a metal detector. 

Can anyone recommend a metal detector for use with Logs? I've read the reviews and did a lot of searching.....most of the info i found has been on detectors for milled lumber; to protect wood working equipment. I'm looking for something he can use on fresh-cut logs to help identify metal in them and protect his woodmizer blades 

Thanks! 

-E


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

You could try a standard metal detector. Might find some treasure too!
johnep


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I would think a regular metal detector would be fine. I have never used one at my mill, maybe I should. Tell him if he sees blue in the end of a log it has metal in it for sure.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I just use the treasure hunter type, it finds nails. Is it the BEST option, I am not sure, just what I use...darn thing doesn't find porcelain fence wire insulators though, those will wreck a blade in a big way. The nail that held it may be long rusted out and the insulator grown over.

I give logs a quick scan and if it starts beeping like "Close Encounters of the Third Kind", well I figure there is more metal than I want to tangle with.

(gotta throw this in here )









.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I process a lot of recycled planks/flooring and ended up with a couple of these from Ebay. Probably to small (18") for what your looking for but Garrett does make several models. They use a 9V battery and are designed for your typical Airport type use.

It will detect a pin laying under a 6X6 easily.


----------

